# Glow-In-The-Dark thread: stopping it from shredding?



## BroadlineDesigns (Aug 4, 2009)

I normally use polyneon 40# but I am trying some glow in the dark madeira. It keeps shredding. What changes should I make?


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

*You typically need to tension down for specialty threads. (At least my machines do) 

Also, have you tried any of the specialty thread additives you can put on the Glow in The Dark to help it run smoother? (The names elude me right now)

I know with the shimmers, metallics, twists, etc., a lot of the play is in tensioning. Also, changing your needle to a specialty thread needle--with a larger eye--for the thread the run through more smoothly, may help. The thread needs to run through the needle smoother, so if the needle eye is larger, there is less friction----thus less breakage.

Good luck!!
*


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Large-eye needle, slow the machine down, adjust tension, hold mouth just right while stitching.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Even though it is a 40 weight thread, madeira recommends you use a 65/9 needle. We've never really had a problem with it but we do put on a new needle when we run it. We treat it just like any other fine thread, new needle and slow it down just a bit.


----------

